# Possibly getting these mini goats



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well since I am getting Nigerian Dwarf semen next year I have been keeping an eye out for a couple of miniature does with sticking up ears. This is really all that has come up.

http://wa.gumtree.com.au/c-Pets-livesto ... Z331950951

The lady has said she will sell me the doe and the doe kid together.

The buck in the picture is the son of the doe, and also the father of the kids. Yep, the doe kid is the result of a son to mother breeding.

She doesnt look the flashiest in this picture, but I reckon the buck doesnt look bad, and I guess the good thing is they are height verified so their size should be right. Hopefully the ND semen will improve the udder.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, her udder looks like it needs improvement, but, I did hear you say the dairy goats there are in the process of "breeding up". Where are you getting your Nigerian semen from? Have they changed the "rules", I thought you couldn't import that? That's great! You have to start somewhere. 

I'm sorry Keren, I was gone from the forum for awhile, and I missed when you switched from fiber goats to dairy...I remember that you were looking...but I didn't know you were going to go "all in", lol.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

The little doeling is cute! I don't think this would be a bad starting point for you.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope it works out well for you. Hard when the gene pool is limited. Nice that you can brig in good semen.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I was away for quite a while too di. I moved to the other side of the country and couldnt take my goats. Started up with dairy here i have four does and a buck kid, saanens and nubians. We have managed to get some US semen in, nigerian dwarf included. The focus of australian miniature goats (which are still a developing breed) has thus far been on height, and they are bred as strictly pets not for milk or meat so udders and dairy character leaves a lot of room for improvement, hence my wish to get nigerians. Im just having a hard time finding ANY mini does. And the semen will be here february so starting to run out of time ...


(No idea why this sent as a PM last night Di ... it was late and I was tired!)


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, that's ok, I got it. It's a little strange to be gone for awhile and see how things change while you've been gone.

So, are your mini goats seasonal breeders or more like our Nigerians that are not? 

Did you get these girls?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Im gojng to get mum but not baby. Money is a bit tight before christmas and i cant breed baby so i cant justify 350 for her. Mum is 7 years old. The lady is lovely and only wants 200 for mum. I need to test her for cae and if all good i will bring her home. And keep an eye out for Nother doe of mating age. She is 21.7 inches high and a proven breeder of kids smaller than herself. Australian minos are very variable goven that they are basically mutts; but mainly they are seasonal breeders and given she is the upright ear type i would hazard a guess she is a seasonal breeder


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Can you use cidr's to bring her into heat after her normal season is over? I'm not suggesting that...just wondering out loud...lol.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yes you can do that with any goats ... but I'll be breeding her during the normal breeding season. And she'll have a cidr anyway, because she'll be AI'd.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I am a little surprised how much that doeling is...imagine how much you are going to get for your "new and improved" miniature goats! Maybe the owner would wait for payment or take a "doe kid back" after you get your first kids.

Of course, you'll probably want to keep most of your doelings at first.

Are you getting semen from several different bucks? Who is doing the import? I was wondering if you have to "compete" for the semen, or is some of it "yours only".


----------

